# What Movie or TV show has influenced your life?



## wushuguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Let's face it, in modern life, TV and Movies all affect people, and those things influence us to some degree. What TV or movie has influenced your life and how?

For me,

Robotech - Never give up, and give it your best attitude. Friendship, love, and family is precious.

Return of the Condor Heroes - Sometimes the things worth fighting for are not apparent until we mature and drop our selfishness


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2010)

Simple Chief Emerald of course without him I would have never got into cooking. also it would be Superman I just have not been able to get the flying down yet, But I am truely working on it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2010)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

Red Dwarf, Are You Being Served, Monty Python's Flying Circus, Waiting for God, Thin Blue Line, Jericho (the BBC show), Blackadder.

And Saturday Night Live back in the days of the Not Ready For Prime Time Players.

I kind of liked House and Pushing Daisies, but that's about it.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 17, 2010)

Monty Python, Star Strek, 24, The Simpsons, Batman TAS.


----------



## Flea (Feb 17, 2010)

Eraserhead

Leonard Bernstein's Candide

Heathers


----------



## blindsage (Feb 17, 2010)

CHiPs.  Frank Poncharello is my idol.


Oh, and the Muppet Show. Statler and Waldorf taught me how heckling is an art.


----------



## mj_lover (Feb 17, 2010)

ramna 1/2 how I heard about kenpo, which led to 3 years of good times


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2010)

Kung Fu (tv series), Enter The Dragon, Ben Hur, Happy Days, Jeremiah Johnson, Silent Running, Billy Jack, Emergency... oh and just about every Kurosawa film I saw when I was younger. :asian:


----------



## Omar B (Feb 17, 2010)

I forgot to say Rambo.  So if anybody asks, I said "Rambo" earlier.


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy


----------



## seasoned (Feb 18, 2010)

Rin tin tin, Leave it to Beaver, The Rifleman, Bonanza, The lone ranger, Lassie, Father knows best, The mickey mouse club "Annette Funicello" my first love. The formative years. Yes, the good old days, IMHO.


----------



## harlan (Feb 18, 2010)

'Lost in Space' (tv series). Really.  

There was this particular episode with a talking carrot...even for a 6 year old it was too stupid to watch. Turned off the tv for a decade.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 18, 2010)

Have Gun, Will Travel
Wild, Wild, West
Get Smart


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fresh Prince. i suffered from depression and watching those helps me. Ditto with the simpsons and family matters.

The Blade trilogy and wesley snipes because it introduced me to shotokan. Also i can relate as it resembles my life (without all the vampire stuff of course). But being an outsider, born different, and having allies but not many real friends and just wanting to BE human. and to belong. That I can relate to. Because its my life.

watching hockey on tv influenced me because i liked the russian players who were very good, the ones of the 1990's, and that got me into Russian. and wanting to learn it which led me to univ and got me my degree. which also led to shotokan because that is where they had a little advertisement in the university newspaper about where they taught traditional shotokan.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 18, 2010)

H.R. Puffinstuff ...

_Who's your friend when things get rough?_
_He can't do a little 'cause he can't do enough_. LOL 

Ren & Stimpy
Battlestar Galactica (both)
Star Trek (every incarnation save "Voyager"..feh) 

Wild Wild West...
Have Gun Will Travel... _reads the card of a man_... (the only show I know of where a calling card had it's own theme music...lol)

Kung FU...
Batman...
Green Hornet...

Buck Rogers...

S.W.A.T.... anybody remember that one? 

Brisco County Jr. 

Firefly... stupid FOX... sigh...

The 6 Million Doller Man! 

Starsky & Hutch... now that's real Bromance! 

The Venture Brothers....

The Hardy Boys & Nancy Drew...

The LlllloVE Boat! Soon will be making another run... and Fantasy Island! 

Why do I feel like bustin' out singin' "TV Party" by Black Flag? ...

..anyway...

I Spy...
The Greatest American Hero... since we're on Robert Culp...(A Kenpo guy by the way...)

Heroes...

...just a few TV shows.... not even gonna get into the movies. LOL


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 18, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Have Gun, Will Travel
> Wild, Wild, West
> Get Smart



Also Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, and Lupin III.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 18, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> Have Gun Will Travel... _reads the card of a man_... (the only show I know of where a calling card had it's own theme music...lol)



That song was written by _"Johnny Western,"_ as I recall.  Great name.  Supposedly his actual name, not a stage name.  Funny the things that stick in your head.


----------



## chaos1551 (Feb 18, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Kung Fu Panda


 
That movie was the straw that broke the camel's back for me and finally got me into martial arts!

Fight Club, got me to read the book.  I didn't fully realize people other than me actually had those kinds of thoughts.

Contact.  Ditto on the "those kinds of thoughts".  

E.T., Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Tom & Jerry, Carl Sagat's shows..

One short clip that had a profound effect on me in my childhood was Bartleby, the Scrivner, based on the short story by Melville.  That one about blew my 10-year-old mind to tiny pieces.


----------



## Scott T (Feb 18, 2010)

Merry Melodies!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 19, 2010)

There are a lot of movies and series I've seen that I liked very much. I wouldn't say they 'influenced my  life' though. As a kid I liked the A team, the ninja series, william tell, Blake's Seven (awesome ending), ...

There is however, 1 movie that influenced my life in an important way, though I am kinda ashamed to admit it. Knowing what I know now, I am almost embarrassed to admit it but 'Bloodsport' is what made me start with martial arts when I was 18. I watched that film so many times I could quote the script start to end.   

Something about that movie inspired me and drove me to finally start MA for real. In my defense, I have to say that I never thought that the movie was realistic. It just pushed my buttons. I bought the film music on CD and regularly listen to it while training on my own or doing hard physical work. I haven't watched the movie in a long time, but the music still has that energizing effect on me.


----------



## derobec (Feb 19, 2010)

So, Bruno,

Lee Van Cleefe wasn't a sufficint catalyst in your life? I can't say the same. Although having bought a dvd of one of the 'ninja' episodes last year I really can't believe that I used to love that show -25 years have certainly taken their toll on my tastes.

As for quoting scripts, my brother has the irritating habit of pre-empting every line in 'Enter the Dragon' -yeah, _every line! _Mind you, his wife has a similar habit with regards to 'Pretty Woman' so I don't read too much into it!

All the Best
William


----------



## derobec (Feb 19, 2010)

derobec said:


> sufficint
> 
> And that's with proof reading.
> 
> ...


----------

